# Has anybody ever had their tegu fall and hit its head and act paralyzed for a few hours?



## Thanos Diesel (Nov 28, 2019)

Please help. My tegu fell and hit its head. For about 30 mins he was basically acting dead. I soaked him in warm water with some electrolyte soak and kinda gave him physical therapy moving his arms and legs. He started to respond slowly. He is slowly walking again but like a drunk person. This sucks so bad. My first tegu has some congenital disease and I bought her at an expo from someone who says they dont know tegus and really only deal with sulcatta tortoises. I think he was crapping me. So I bought a new one from a very highly rated pet store and 4 days later this happens. I'm feeling devastated over this tegu drama. I spent so many hours and money building an 8 foot long enclosure with all the top notch equipment and for some reason keep having all these horrible experiences.


----------



## Adramelec (Dec 4, 2019)

You should go to an vet as soon as possible, could be an concussion or worse.


----------



## bocacash (Dec 8, 2019)

Sorry for your Tegu troubles...I agree, get him/her to vet ! Good luck and don't give up on Tegus...they are well worth it !
BTW: that looks like a AWESOME environment you have built !


----------

